

Practical Semantic Web and Linked Data Applications, Common Lisp Edition [pdf] - coderdude
http://markwatson.com/opencontent/book_lisp.pdf

======
pasbesoin
Context, plus some other works:

<http://markwatson.com/opencontent/>

